

Intellectual Ventures fancies itself "disruptive" - danilocampos
http://www.intellectualventures.com/newsroom/insights/11-07-25/Disruption_Invites_Controversy.aspx

======
domador
They're definitely disruptive. In the same way that a gang asking for
"protection" money is disruptive to small businesses' commerce in a
neighborhood.

